# Show Me Your Nanos Please



## waterfaller1

Hi, I am new and would love to see your nano photos please. I will be setting up two 6 gal. NC's. Thanks!


----------



## messy_da_legend

Heres my 2 liter - 2.5gal next to it


----------



## alphacat

It's not really 'scaped as such, but I still love it - and so do the 5 fish and 10+ shrimp who live there.  

This is a 5 gallon seamless bowfront cube, by the way.

​


----------



## Matthew Mahling

Looking good there Alphy! Can you bring your digital camera by my house when you pick up the pellia this weekend. I would like to add my nanos to this thread but our camera is broke.


----------



## bgssamson

Here's mine! Petco Ocean Free nano tank.


----------



## waterfaller1

Thanks everyone! This idea of a planted tank has me very excited to try it. Yesterday I bought a few small plants for my other betta tank to see if I can learn to grow them before I get the NC's. This tank is very small..has a 9 wt daylight bulb, and gets a little sun for about an hour or so through the window.


----------



## alphacat

Matt - re: camera... will do! :thumbsup: 

Update: the 5 fish have become at least 11 overnight. You gotta love Endlers... heh!


----------



## j_chicago

heres my new 2.5g, the lawn is still growing, along with the algea. Needs some cleaning up.


----------



## hughitt1

what kinda tanks are you guys using? I wanna try and find something between 1.5-2.5 gallons rimless. they look pretty nice


----------



## theashman

*My 5.5AGA*

Here's mine. Kind of a mess at the moment. Eco-complete is my substrate, and I have duckweed floating, 2 13W PCs, a Penquin 100 or 150? Bio-wheel, diy CO2. I am switching over to an AC 20 over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Perfectblue

Great looking 5.5g.


----------



## nellis

here's my 5.5 gal chery tank:


----------



## waterfaller1

These tanks are wonderful....keep them coming!


----------



## ikuzo

Can I hop in? here's my 10 gallon


----------



## Digsy

Here is my 12g JBJ cube which unfortunately shows the evil BBA I am currently battling.  I'm enjoying seeing the great pics of everyone's nanos!


----------



## waterfaller1

I'm back with a new plan. Setting up a 4 gal cube~ 10 X 10. Any updates on these tanks, or anyone else have a planted nano?


----------



## Poprock_Kiss

Here's my latest attempts. 5.5 Gallons with a bow-front, and constantly being rearranged :icon_lol: 
First real nano I've done, and it's still in progress (I have a few more plants on the way). This was put together with stuff from petcetera, and cost me about $45 total (excluding fish and filter, which I already had).


----------



## pet-teez

Poprock, do you have 5 tetras, an oto and three angels in a 5.5?

Waterfaller : http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/51364-java-fern-forest-5g-mini-bow.html



Poprock_Kiss said:


> Here's my latest attempts. 5.5 Gallons with a bow-front, and constantly being rearranged :icon_lol:
> First real nano I've done, and it's still in progress (I have a few more plants on the way). This was put together with stuff from petcetera, and cost me about $45 total (excluding fish and filter, which I already had).


----------



## Poprock_Kiss

pet-teez said:


> Poprock, do you have 5 tetras, an oto and three angels in a 5.5?


Haha, I should have mentioned that in my post. The majority of those fish are just being held for a few days until my aunt picks them up, there's just going to be a few Harlequin Rasboras left when I'm done  I know it's massively overcrowded right now, but it's just until friday


----------



## supaoopa

just some old pics i have a my 10g and old 6g.


----------



## Yoshi

That 10G is beautiful supa!


----------



## waterfaller1

Yoshi said:


> That 10G is beautiful supa!


Agreed! Beautiful tanks everyone, thanks for sharing. Any specs on the tanks would be awesome too! Maybe if we can get everyone to post they might consider making this a sticky.


----------



## Mad78

supa, pm me with the type of carpet plant that is in your ten gallon


----------



## dekstr

Hey waterfaller1,

See my signature, go to page 2 for latest pictures (but it's changed a bit since last post). I have dwarf hairgrass and glosso + malaysian trumpet snails that came with the plants for free.


----------



## Sierra255

Here's my 6.6 gallon. Picture was taken this past weekend.










And for the specs, take a look at the thread I started to show its progress.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/53314-6-6-gallon-i-guess-nano.html


----------



## mott

My new nano set up this weekend 
5.5g RCS tank


----------



## wakemenow

*Mine*


----------



## JohnInFlorida

8" cube next to my computer desk ...










------------------------------------------------------------

I've also got one of these ... Finnex 4 gallon nano ... being delivered today ... I'll post pics of the new one in a couple of days.

Keep Smilin'
John


----------



## waterfaller1

Sweet, look at all the new tanks posted. Loving your cube John, and I like the new one you are getting. That's a pretty good price. Please post as you set it up. Any plans yet what you will keep in it? FWIW I have 13 wts of T-5 over my 4 gal, and I am having great luck.Though it does get a bit extra from a 20 wt light I have on the windowsill, and the sun for a bit in the morning.My other 4 gal tank has 18 wts of PC's, and though it is doing well..it isn't as pleasing to the eye.


----------



## samw

My 5.5G


----------



## samw

My 2.5G


----------



## waterfaller1

Beautiful samw! Good job, it looks so much bigger than a 2.5!roud:
edit: great 5.5 too.


----------



## waterfaller1

New pics..tanks started sept 07


----------



## btmarquis

Just started this 4g Finnex tank. Its got a Current Dual Satellite fixture with 2 18W 6700/10000 bulbs. I plan on growing HC emersed until I get a carpet growing, then plant some dwarf hairgrass and add water.


----------



## @[email protected]

my modified eclipse six (it has now become a reef but i still have pics of it as freshwater)


----------



## MARIMOBALL

my 3.5 gal nano


----------



## denrama

*Eclipse 5 gallon corner Tank*

Eclipse 5 gallon corner tank.


----------



## waterfaller1

Beautiful everyone!:thumbsup:
Btmarquis..great looking tank, keep us updated as you progress.
Marko, you have a jungle going on.. 
Marimoball I love the shape of that 3.5.
Denrama..beautiful too..nice betta. I have a HM coming from Thailand next week..I am real excited to get him.
Thanks for posting all the great nanos, keep them coming!


----------



## denrama

*Marko*

Marko, I am really impressed with your tank. What plants you got in there?
Can you provide your tank details?


----------



## denrama

*2 Gallon Betta Bowl.*

Bowl Size : 2 Gallons.
Substrate : Flourite and Ordinary gravel.
Plants : Java Moss.
Fish : Veil Tail Betta(Very Active)
Heater : None
Thermometer : None

What are recommendations to convert this into a full fledged planted tank? Any round lighting fixtures?


----------



## waterfaller1

Are you really stuck on keeping him in a bowl? How about getting one of those nice little four gallon finnex tanks. They come with a filter & a PC light.
click here

Sorry..I am just not a fan of a fish in a bowl. And he really needs a heater & a thermometer to keep him warm & comfy & free from severe fluctuations.


----------



## denrama

Yeah, but I really don't have space to keep him in a large tank. The house is really warm(avg 74F). He is really active. He tries to chase me away whenever I am near the bowl. Probably, I will get a mini heater and a thermometer for him. I change his water once a week, so he doesn't swim in filthy soup.


----------



## JustOneMore21

I agree with Waterfaller on the bowl. If you can't upgrade, atleast take that ornament out so he will have more swimming room and get a heater and thermometer.


----------



## waterfaller1

The tank is 12" wide, most likely smaller than the table you have the bowl sitting on.{save your pennies...:thumbsup: }


----------



## efish

Are you guys all running pressurized on your Nano's??? i just got my 5.5 and was going to breed feeders, but a nano planted is starting to sound more interesting. I was thinking of DIY though.


----------



## MARIMOBALL

DIY co2 IS fine for a nano. I used pressurized paintball system because its less maintance.


----------



## Sierra255

I'm using a system that's between DIY and pressurized, the Hydor Green NRG system. It uses sugar, water and yeast like a DIY setup, but also has a stabilizer so it lasts longer, as well as a powered diffuser. I'm well over a month on the first batch and it's just now starting to really slow down on the CO2 output. So far I've been happy with it.


----------



## Raimeiken

waterfaller1 said:


> New pics..tanks started sept 07


quite a nice set up. how big are these cubes and where did you get them?


----------



## waterfaller1

Thank you very much, and thanks for bringing this thread back to life.:icon_cool 
The cubes are each 10X10X10= 4.3 gallons. A friend made them for me. I just got a new camera battery pack yesterday..will work on some new pics. 
Meanwhile, let's see those nanos!!!


----------



## Raimeiken

waterfaller1 said:


> Thank you very much, and thanks for bringing this thread back to life.:icon_cool
> The cubes are each 10X10X10= 4.3 gallons. A friend made them for me. I just got a new camera battery pack yesterday..will work on some new pics.
> Meanwhile, let's see those nanos!!!


oh sweet. I wish I had the time and knowledge on how to make the tanks myself. Right now Im hunting down an 8x8x8 cube or even a 10x10x10 cube. Like the clear glass vases you can find at craftstores or target. So far the biggest one I've found is only 7x7x7  I searched on eBay and I found some 8x8x8 but the seller is selling them in bulk. Like 8 cubes for $98 plus about $30 in shipping:eek5: 

Anyway, if you guys know where I can find bigger cubes for cheap, let me know. 

About your tank, what do you have on there, like filter?heater? co2?


----------



## bsmith

Here is my ADA Mini-M, needs to be updated a bit....


----------



## FrostyNYC

Bsmith, is that flame moss on the right and java on the left? What a huge difference. Java is so messy. This tank has the makings of an amazing moss-tank, and your hardscape is great.


----------



## chadly

That looks great! love the moss


----------



## waterfaller1

Raimeiken said:


> oh sweet. I wish I had the time and knowledge on how to make the tanks myself. Right now Im hunting down an 8x8x8 cube or even a 10x10x10 cube. Like the clear glass vases you can find at craftstores or target. So far the biggest one I've found is only 7x7x7  I searched on eBay and I found some 8x8x8 but the seller is selling them in bulk. Like 8 cubes for $98 plus about $30 in shipping:eek5:
> 
> Anyway, if you guys know where I can find bigger cubes for cheap, let me know.
> 
> About your tank, what do you have on there, like filter?heater? co2?


I thought this tank was kind of neat, it's 9 gal glass~
http://www.fishtanksdirect.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1066

I also have one of these~ 4 gal finnex

http://cgi.ebay.com/Finnex-4-Gallon...ryZ20755QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem










here's a pic that shows the light










In them I have 50 wt stealth heaters. The cubes each have a Red Sea nano filter, the finnex comes with a filter & 13 wt PC light. The cubes share a 2 X 24 wt T-5 Nova Extreme. NO CO2, but I do use Excel.


----------



## waterfaller1

Beautiful tank Bsmith!:thumbsup:


----------



## jinx©

Great updates waterfaller & bsmith.roud:

I haven't jumped into the nano tanks yet but every time I see either of your tanks it reminds me that I'm gonna...lol

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MOsborne05

Here's my nano. It is a Mini-Bow 7 gallon  I need to take an updated pic because the plants have grown in quite a bit, and I added some yellow shrimp.

It is low-tech and pretty much self-sustaining. I do the occasional water change, but mostly just top-offs.


----------



## bsmith

jinx© said:


> Great updates waterfaller & bsmith.roud:
> 
> I haven't jumped into the nano tanks yet but every time I see either of your tanks it reminds me that I'm gonna...lol
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Jinx, I havent really had time to do anything else with it or had any ideas. The only thing I think im going to do is take out the seiryu stones and use this awesome lavarock I bought off of a member of another forum.



waterfaller1 said:


> Beautiful tank Bsmith!:thumbsup:


Thank you.



FrostyNYC said:


> Bsmith, is that flame moss on the right and java on the left? What a huge difference. Java is so messy. This tank has the makings of an amazing moss-tank, and your hardscape is great.


Yes, it is flame on the right an java on the left. Did you see the weeping moss that has fuzed itself into the Anubis leaf?

Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## waterfaller1

jinx© said:


> Great updates waterfaller & bsmith.roud:
> 
> I haven't jumped into the nano tanks yet but every time I see either of your tanks it reminds me that I'm gonna...lol
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks jinx{hey..how do you make that little C? }
Oh..and:redface: lol at the msg..


----------



## waterfaller1

Nice tank MOsborne05. That is nice small and very black substrate, what type?


----------



## @[email protected]

here is my eclipse 6. its gone now (turned into a reef). i also have an eclipse 3, but no good pics. i might take some later.







http://www.plantedtank.net/imagehosting/view/1501/


----------



## Choco

Mine...there is a short thread somewhere in the nano forum.

1.5 months old


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

bsmith782 said:


> Here is my ADA Mini-M, needs to be updated a bit....



I LOVE your Marsilea!!! How much lighting is over it?


----------



## bsmith

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I LOVE your Marsilea!!! How much lighting is over it?


Thank you. The tank is an ADA Mini-M (~6.6g), I have a 26w cfl over it in a Wal-Mart fixture.


----------



## Raimeiken

Choco said:


> Mine...there is a short thread somewhere in the nano forum.
> 
> 1.5 months old


holy nice tank!


----------



## jinx©

waterfaller1 said:


> Thanks jinx{hey..how do you make that little C? }
> Oh..and:redface: lol at the msg..


With "num lock" on, hold the "alt" key and hit 0169 on the num pad. ©


----------



## waterfaller1

Cool..I am pretty PC challenged. I know this thing can do alot more, I just don't know how....


----------



## waterfaller1

Hey..what does the black dot mean? Did I upset someone? I'm sorry if I did.
So am I right in assuming the black dot is some negative feedback?
I just wish whoever left it would pm me and explain the problem, or what they are unhappy about so I can address the issue.


----------



## MOsborne05

waterfaller1 said:


> Nice tank MOsborne05. That is nice small and very black substrate, what type?


Thanks, it is Tahitian Moon Sand. I like it the best because it is black, not gray, and the plants seem to do pretty well in it.


----------



## waterfaller1

It's very nice, I like it alot.:thumbsup:


----------



## waterfaller1

Any new nanos to add anyone?


----------



## deleted_user_16

i'll add my 30c later i guess, i gotta get some updated pics


----------



## Karackle

Nice tanks everyone! 

My 5.5g I'll take a new pic soon (it's grown in a little bit) but for now: 


















And my Pico (1/3g or less)


----------



## guppy

I'll play.


----------



## hyphination

right out of the gate


----------



## Lorenmws

I just started this 1g bow tank a few weeks ago. This is right after setup-








Full pic with light-


----------



## SeaSerpant

Well i was browsing this thread and then it hit me, I HAVE A NANO. :icon_roll It is a 3g all moss shrimp tank.
The picture i have is a bit old so i'll post the newer one sometime today.


----------



## fishbguy1

Here's mine...








Please ignore the rock in the upper left (it's gone now...it was weighting down the wood).

After I'm done typing this, I"m going to go put more plants in it. The hygro polysperma 'green' in the back left of the tank is going to be replaced with Hygro 'lowgrow', and the wood will eventually have some weeping moss on it. Current stock includes cherry shrimp and Boraras spp.


----------



## @[email protected]

aquarium pics come out better without flash...


----------



## fishbguy1

I know but that's the best I have right now. The whole surface is covered in duckweed, so the tank was really dark. I'll take more after I remove the duckweed tonight.


----------



## pbukow

Those are some great looking tanks everyone. I was wondering if there is a thread around here for a noob like me who could look up some basics on a nano planted tank. I am a Reef Guy who recently got bit by the planted tank bug! 

A couple of questions though: do you need fertilizers in a tank so small if you have a school of fish? As for CO2, I saw a bubbler in one of the tanks pictured, is that really necessary or just for added growth? Also what pH does everyone keep their tank at?


----------



## waterfaller1

Hi & welcome to TPT pbukow. I am a reefkeeper as well ,that started planted tanks about a year ago. To answer your q's~ Ferts are generally necessary in most tanks, unless you go low tech, low light. What ph you keep your tank at depends on your water, and what you want to keep as far as fish, inverts. _Most_ fish can adapt within reason, as long as there aren't huge swings.{just like reefkeeping} I use RO water so my PH is on the acidic side.Some use CO2, some don't in nanos. I use excel and other Seachem products in my nanos. Lighting, how much you have, plays a role. But they say with nanos the wts per gal rule does not apply. You can get away with alot more light per gal. That all said~can we keep this thread just for pics and comments on them, please.:wink: If you start a thread with some questions , what ideas you have, what kinds of fish and plants you had in mind, what size tank, etc., I'm sure we can answer your questions and help.{There is also a great search feature up top. And, if you begin a thread with something in the title that has had recent threads, as you begin to write in the body of the message other threads will pop up that might answer your questions without posting.


----------



## SeaSerpant

Updated image of my 3g


----------



## waterfaller1

today
cubes









finnex


----------



## CL

Nice updates ^^ 
Ill try to find an old pic of my nano


----------



## deleted_user_16

that is sum $exy moss and anubias!!!


----------



## CL




----------



## deleted_user_16

whats with those tubes? lol

are those ur filtration "pipes"?

how big is the tubing? i have a small 1/2 inch intake, quite small, for small tanks, but i dunno how big that is, i would giv eit to u for the cost of 5 dolla.


----------



## CL

Ive already broken that tank down. It was 3/8 inch tubing that went to my diy filter


----------



## hyphination

dayyumm nice tank looks like real tree


----------



## CL

hyphination said:


> dayyumm


2nd time someone has said that about one of my tanks today  lol


----------



## sunnyday

waterfaller1 said:


> today


This seems as good a time as any to mention that your nanos, especially the cubes, have been a huge inspiration to me! The healthy plants, the GORGEOUS betta, and just the overall aesthetic are almost mindblowing.  I don't think I will be achieving anything near that level with my little tank, but it's always nice to have the bar set, LOL. :tongue:


----------



## pbukow

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread. Those are some tanks.




clwatkins10 said:


>


What kind of plant is that covering the bottom of the tank? It looks awesome


----------



## waterfaller1

pbukow said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread.


 Hey it's no problem, no need to apologize. I really wouldn't have minded, just wanted to keep this one mostly for pics and ideas if we could.


sunnyday said:


> This seems as good a time as any to mention that your nanos, especially the cubes, have been a huge inspiration to me! The healthy plants, the GORGEOUS betta, and just the overall aesthetic are almost mindblowing.  I don't think I will be achieving anything near that level with my little tank, but it's always nice to have the bar set, LOL. :tongue:


Thank you very much for the very nice compliments. I like them, and I'm glad you do and I can inspire. There are some though, that I think blow mine away.:icon_smil


----------



## CL

pbukow said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread. Those are some tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of plant is that covering the bottom of the tank? It looks awesome


It is hc


----------



## pbukow

. . . hc? I'm a very noob with fw


----------



## waterfaller1

HC= Hemianthus callitrichoides


----------



## CL

waterfaller1 said:


> HC= Hemianthus callitrichoides


Thanks lol, I never can remember the full name of it myself haha:icon_redf


----------



## fish_fasinated

lol i know what it looks like, never remember what to ask for when im at the LFS


----------



## aquaticmaniac

0.1 gallons









~10mL


----------



## hyphination

REscape








im thinking about add some rocks on the left and more plants:thumbsup:


----------



## thepresidentsdaughter

aquaticmaniac, what ferns are those in your 10ml, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## aquaticmaniac

TPD, I've been trying to figure that out for some time. It's actually a plant I collected, I'm guessing a sort of moss, but it resembles a fern. Back in the States on the east coast there was loads of the stuff. Being in VA you should be able to find it, if you're interested. It goes a kind of golden colour in the Autumn/Winter and creeps along rocks and things.


----------



## thepresidentsdaughter

aquaticmaniac said:


> TPD, I've been trying to figure that out for some time. It's actually a plant I collected, I'm guessing a sort of moss, but it resembles a fern. Back in the States on the east coast there was loads of the stuff. Being in VA you should be able to find it, if you're interested. It goes a kind of golden colour in the Autumn/Winter and creeps along rocks and things.


Thanks. I asked because I'm trying to start a terrarium and need teeny, tiny young plants :redface:


----------



## CL

Got bored today, starting my nano back up lol


----------



## trackhazard

ADA 30C:



















Current 18w PC
ZooMed 501 filter
Tahitian moon sand
Anbuas nana petite, Anubias nana, narrow leaf java fern
RCS

Little bit of iron now and then and Excel.

-Charlie


----------



## deleted_user_16

is it still up or down? i remember you posting a pic of your reef 30c, this one is lovely!!!


----------



## trackhazard

It is currently home to a clownfish and some mushroom coral so it no longer exists.

I have a Mini-S however waiting to be turned into something.

Charlie


----------



## ddtran46

trackhazard said:


> ADA 30C:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current 18w PC
> ZooMed 501 filter
> Tahitian moon sand
> Anbuas nana petite, Anubias nana, narrow leaf java fern
> RCS
> 
> Little bit of iron now and then and Excel.
> 
> -Charlie


what kinda of wood is that? looks beautiful:thumbsup:


----------



## Down_Shift

wow TrackHazard, that looks amazing


----------



## fishbguy1

I re-did mine.

I ditched the crypts, and replacedthem with the hygro lowgrow. I also am working on a carpet of anubia petite. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## waterfaller1

Time for some updates and new additions! Let's see them.roud:


----------



## chikit2370

My 18 inch Shrimp tank

Not much shrimp in there though


----------



## corporate p

this is my very first post.

heres my tank. just another mini m...


----------



## mott

corporate p said:


> this is my very first post.
> 
> heres my tank. just another mini m...


SWEET! get a journal going PLEASE


----------



## waterfaller1

Welcome to TPT corporate p. Great tanks, both yours and chikit2370's!


----------



## aquaticmaniac

Don't think I've posted these...










This one was about 0.1 gallons









Lovely tanks all! Welcome corporate p!


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Ahahaha! that takes 'nano' to a whole new level!


----------



## NO3

This is my first, planted, nano, tank. Tank is a Finnex 4G with the stock filter. Light will be replaced by a Catalina 2x13w. Cycling the tank at this moment. Will add more goodies as fundings allow.


----------



## dhavoc

Bathroom-nano:





ADA mini-m and matching 27w ADA light
eheim 2211
cl-85 chiller (for CRS)
press. CO2

fissiden, c. helfri, downoi, utricularia gramminofolia, didiplis diandra, rotala mini type 1, mayaca, some reddish rotala, HC. dont know what the plant growing emmersed is at the moment.
rasbora briggitae
cory pygmy
CRS
blue tiger shrimp (always hiding)

the supporting equipment takes more room than the tank itself.


----------



## ddtran46

dhavoc said:


> Bathroom-nano:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADA mini-m and matching 27w ADA light
> eheim 2211
> cl-85 chiller (for CRS)
> press. CO2
> 
> fissiden, c. helfri, downoi, utricularia gramminofolia, didiplis diandra, rotala mini type 1, mayaca, some reddish rotala, HC. dont know what the plant growing emmersed is at the moment.
> rasbora briggitae
> cory pygmy
> CRS
> blue tiger shrimp (always hiding)
> 
> the supporting equipment takes more room than the tank itself.


WOW. If this is your bathroom nano.... then Im wondering what your main tank is.


----------



## MARIMOBALL

DHAVOC an ADA nano with CRS and chiller in your bathroom? I wonder what tank you have in your living room. I always wanted a nano in my bathroom but I thought people would think im crazy until I saw this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_XFw-TrHNw&NR=1
sorry for being off topic here. BTW HAVOC's nano looks great.


----------



## brion0

This is my 10 gal. I enjoy this tank. Its got BGA, an BBA. Put a larger filter on it, did a spot treatment the other day. Dont spend much time worring about it though. When I trim my main tank, sometimes Ill add a plant to it. Home to a male batta an 2 ottos.


----------



## waterfaller1

The 10 gal is looking great brion0.The br nano is great too, dhavoc.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## westwood08

My 6.6 Gallon... still has a ways to go!


----------



## corporate p

thanks for the warm welcome guys!!


----------



## waterfaller1

YW corporate p. Westwood08, looking good!:icon_smil


----------



## Craigthor

I would but mine needs to grow out before I post too many more pictures.

Craig


----------



## waterfaller1

Scaredy cat..:flick:


----------



## hilikus16

Here's my 5.5g i recently set up.

Specs:
-lighting- 2x13w screw in bulbs in a DIY fixture
-filter- tom rapids mini canister
-substrate- eco complete
-fauna- 5 neon tetras, 2 otos, and 3 ghost shrimp
-flora- rotala rotundi, dwarf sag, downoi, crypt lucens, crypt wendtii red, marselia minuta, dwarf hair grass, java fern, and blyxa


----------



## vtkid

you must use CO2 and ferts on that right?


----------



## Craigthor

waterfaller1 said:


> Scaredy cat..:flick:


Just for you Carole...

Tank specs can be seen here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/77966-start-nano-project-7.html#post764940<http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/77966-start-nano-project-7.html#post764940


































I'n not scared. Atleast I don't think I am.

Talk to you later. Time to go Salsa dancing


----------



## hilikus16

vtkid said:


> you must use CO2 and ferts on that right?


i'm not sure if your talking about my tank or not...but i dont use co2 and im not dosing yet because i set it up about 3 weeks ago


----------



## dhavoc

ddtran46 said:


> WOW. If this is your bathroom nano.... then Im wondering what your main tank is.


nothing special.









By dhavoc, shot with Canon EOS 40D at 2009-01-16

sorry but pic is off topic.


----------



## Karackle

Amazing nanos everyone! 

My 5.5 is nothing too special, but it's home to my pretty Betta and he's happy so I'm happy  I rescaped it recently (by rescaped I mean took out everything but the substrate and started over) so some stuff is still short and trying to grow in. The long stem of foxtail with just a tuft of green on top was only them stem when i pulled it from my 30 and stuck it in here.....so it's actually growing back as opposed to dying :tongue: 

Anyway, here it is: 









Sorry for the picture quality on these next two, camera was on the wrong setting


















And the pretty inhabitant:


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Just for you Carole...
> 
> Tank specs can be seen here:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/77966-start-nano-project-7.html#post764940<http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/77966-start-nano-project-7.html#post764940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'n not scared. Atleast I don't think I am.
> 
> Talk to you later. Time to go Salsa dancing


I'm glad to see that it looks like I sent enough hc 
Here's a fresh pic of mine. Not much, just a week or so old 








I love this plant. The tips are turning bright red, more red than what shows up in the pic:








That journal is here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/79610-cls-ada-30-c-ii.html#post755802


----------



## Craigthor

CL- I used your portion, a 5x3 and a 5x2 portion from APCRandall in this tank. must have planted over 500 single stems. Actually just finished it up today.

Craig


----------



## waterfaller1

Sweet! Everyone's tanks are looking great! 
Craig,I was just messing with you, it looks great. What's going to be on the rocks? 
CL, what is that plant? I think I have it too.


----------



## Craigthor

Rocks are covered in Mini Pellia. I will HM inbetween them once I can get soem in not frozen.

Craig


----------



## CL

waterfaller1 said:


> CL, what is that plant? I think I have it too.


Ammania sp. Bonsai


----------



## Phoenix-cry

Here's mine!


----------



## dougiefresh

Some cool tanks here. Here's my little mini m. Still growing in. It's been up about 1.5 months.










Back View:


----------



## mott

Another mini-m


----------



## waterfaller1

Wow, I missed some good ones. Beautiful tanks!!:thumbsup:


----------



## emrextreme




----------



## Karackle

Wow I missed some good ones too, these are gorgeous everyone!


----------



## gogreen

quick question. do you guys put heaters in your nano tanks?? how about you guys who also have shrimps in there?? thanks


----------



## Gweneth

I can't speak for anyone else, but I have a heater. I only really need it for the winter, though. 

My 3.5 gallon:









I just put the rock in yesterday and moved some of the plants around. It still needs tweaking, and another smaller rock.


----------



## Karackle

gogreen - I have a heater in my 5.5g, but no heater (but also no animals) in my 1/3g picotope. 

Gweneth - that's a great shot of the tank (not to mention a really nice tank), how did you get such a clear shot of the fish and such good color? I feel like i'm the only one who can't capture my fish on camera clearly! :tongue:


----------



## gogreen

oh thanks so much guys


----------



## Gweneth

Karackle said:


> Gweneth - that's a great shot of the tank (not to mention a really nice tank), how did you get such a clear shot of the fish and such good color? I feel like i'm the only one who can't capture my fish on camera clearly! :tongue:


Thanks 
The biggest thing I did was put an 18w compact fluorescent over it. The actual light for that tank is a somewhat dim homemade LED fixture (it's a low tech tank). You really need lots of light for photos, though. 

I think the camera settings were 1/100, f 5, ISO 400 and the white balance adjusted for fluorescent


----------



## Karackle

Ah, you have a fancier camera than I do, I can not manually adjust setting, I believe that makes a large difference. But I never thought of trying to simply add more light to the tank, that's an excellent idea! 

Thanks!


----------



## neverdie

here is my cube bit out of date i'll get some fresher ones up soon


----------



## NO3

Here's my Finnex. Just updated my journal with this pic too.


----------



## waterfaller1

Excellent new tanks posted!


----------



## waterfaller1

Let's see the new nanos! Or old ones revisited.:icon_smil


----------



## roybot73

Still filling in...


----------



## waterfaller1

Beautiful!roud:


----------



## Church

Okay here's mine:












(It's got a ways to go before it fills in, but I think it's off to a good start)


----------



## waterfaller1

Hi Church, looking good!:icon_mrgr


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

That looks like some very healthy Marselia Church! Where'd you get it from?


----------



## Church

I got it from cah925. The man knows how to grow healthy, algae-free plants!


----------



## waterfaller1

:thumbsup:*bump*


----------



## 3elements

GREAT tanks guys! I am looking to start one of my own... this thread definitely helped with some inspiration - thanks waterfaller1!! :-D


----------



## BlackPhantom09

Here's my 34 litre (~9 gal.) Aqua One. It used to be a goldfish tank before I bought them a much larger one, but I've kept it running as a tropical tank for about a year now. This is before all the crypts melted and I had to start again.










A re-scape that I did recently.


----------



## 55fanatic

This is my first post on here...

You guys have inspired me to start up a small 5G tank with Bow front for my bathroom... this is my previous tank... 10gallon... Right before it was over run with snails and string Algae... I gave up as my job got very very busy...









I look forward to having something a little bit nicer in the future with a different filter as well


----------



## waterfaller1

Welcome to The Planted Tank!roud:


----------



## Karackle

new tanks are looking great! 

I can't wait to get my 5g up and running again!!! I'll post it as soon as I do!  Might be a little while, we're moving this weekend but have bills to pay and furniture to buy...I DO have most of the stuff for it and some extra fish in my 30g though, so it might be up and running soon though!


----------



## icepotato89




----------



## adrianng1996

here's my 3-5 gallon CRS and RCS tank...im gonna buy a new tank to separate them,coz i wanna try and breed CRS,hey btw,can they breed in 26C?


----------



## limz_777

not much scape going on , still trying out


----------



## Morainy

Hey, even your evil BBA looks great. This is an amazing tank!


Digsy said:


> Here is my 12g JBJ cube which unfortunately shows the evil BBA I am currently battling.  I'm enjoying seeing the great pics of everyone's nanos!


----------



## BMueller777

Here's mine:



















7.5g 12"x12" Cube
AC50
Cherry Shrimp, Betta, Ghost Shrimp, Blue German Ram, Trapdoor Snail and (9) Neon Tetras
1 ml of Excel daily
36 watts of 10,000*K 
No CO2
About a week old.


----------



## Tuiflies

My 6g wine carboy. NPT no-tech. Had to leave lots of room for growing since it's impossible to trim. Almost two weeks old. I'll be replacing the bolbitis in the back since it melted within days of getting here. (Must have froze during shipping.) Sag. Sub. in front, Windelov and Golden Anubias on the dw, crypts and dead bolbitis behind dw. Four guppies, four RCS (soon) and ramshorns.


----------



## -kenny-




----------



## waterfaller1

Great new tanks! Kenny, get a background and that tank will pop.


----------



## Karackle

waterfaller1 said:


> Kenny, get a background and that tank will pop.


x2 for sure! The tank looks great *Kenny*, but the filter is a bit distracting, a background would make this look fantastic!

*Tuiflies* - how in the WORLD did you plant that?!

All great new tanks everyone! I gotta get my 5g up and running again!


----------



## -kenny-

thanks guys. I'll keep an eye out for background materials.


----------



## Tuiflies

With shishkabob skewers for poking holes and mangled coat hangers for a grabbing device.


----------



## aquav2

I was gonna show u my nano but cant post pictures yet , but some great tanks on here and omg what an old and still alive topic.


----------



## Morainy

Wow! Icepotato, that is a GREAT tank! How big is it? What are you doing to make it look like that!


----------



## waterfaller1

Let's see all the updates and new nanos for 2010.:biggrin:


----------



## becks17

Here's mine, pre and post vacation


----------



## waterfaller1

Just fantastic Becks!


----------



## workshopper

6g


----------



## Fish On

12g Nano Cube


----------



## HCftw

1.5 months old.


----------



## awight

Nice tanks everyone. Just started this Nano about 12 days ago. Amazing how fast HC and Hair grass can grow with CO2 and the right conditions! Day one pic and 12 days later. Diatoms and algae are going nuts but hey thats part of the cycle game. Just dropped two Ottos and 20 RCS and the Ottos are make a dent so we'll see! I'll be starting a 4gal finnex this weekend if AZGARDENS ever sends my order!


----------



## waterfaller1

Great tanks everyone! Awight, yours has a sw feel to it, nice. Welcome to TPT.


----------



## awight

Ha, saltwater look huh? That makes sense with the tank being a Nano Cube. Definitely not the look i was going for! Now you've got me re-scaping!!!


----------



## ajt

here is my 5 gal (kinda call it a nano) its 24 inches long by 8 tall by 8 wide it runs the aqua fx lighting system which i love and is kinda undergoing some small re arrangement anyway heres the pics open to criticism if u want to post any 

sorry for the bad image quality its a phone camera :/


----------



## awight

Hey no criticism needed. It looks great. I really like the wood on the left side and really nice moss ball!


----------



## ajt

thanks  apart from battling the hair algae everything else is just about going ok so far


----------



## waterfaller1

awight said:


> Ha, saltwater look huh? That makes sense with the tank being a Nano Cube. Definitely not the look i was going for! Now you've got me re-scaping!!!


Hehe..sorry. Rescaping is fun though! Can't wait to see what you do with it.


ajt said:


> here is my 5 gal (kinda call it a nano) its 24 inches long by 8 tall by 8 wide it runs the aqua fx lighting system which i love and is kinda undergoing some small re arrangement ..


Great tank, I like the wood!


----------



## ajt

Thanks  took a while finding a nice piece I could get to fit


----------



## crrichey

Here is mine, soon to have macro algae and mangroves!


----------



## koalaB

*5g nano*

5g - Just getting started 










1 week mark


----------



## Clare12345

hey cool Koala! Where's your tank thread?


----------



## MARIMOBALL

Here is my ADA mini S with upgraded LED only ADA Solar mini.


----------



## urbanherbalist

*2.5G Guppy Tank*

Wild, and tame.


----------



## waterfaller1

I like the 'wild look'.:smile: More great tanks!


----------



## awight

*new finnex 4g*

Alright waterfaller1,

Instead of re-scapeing the 24g saltwater look of my other tank, you inspired me to just go for it with a true nano. Re-scapeing = fun, but starting a new tank all together = obsession/awesome labor day weekend project. This is only day two (note cloudy water) and i've only got petrified driftwood and glosso e. at the moment. 

I'd really appreciate a few tips from the pros such as your self and the other amazing aquatic designers that i'm seeing on this forum. Right now it's really basic but you gotta start somewhere right?


----------



## beedee

my 1.5gal.










i took the branch out, it was bugging me..


----------



## thordin

my girlfriend didn't like the idea of me discovering nano aquariums. I've spent so much time obsessing over this fantastic hobby. Here's my 5.5 gal Fluval Chi. Not 100% done on it though.


----------



## chad320

Well I might as well jump on board. Heres my 5gs.....


----------



## Deathscythe617

I currently have two nano tanks.

Finnex 4 Gallon "Shrimparium"
















5.5gallon "Natures Gateway"
















Planning on getting another Finnex 4g soon, and then one of those Fluval Ebi, or Fluval Flora tanks!

Great tanks guys!


----------



## eswashere

hey death i really like your tanks, they both look really natural. the moss on the last tank looks really healthy and vibrant. Thanks for showing us your tank


----------



## kcrossley

urbanherbalist said:


> Wild, and tame.


What's the red plant? That's really cool. Also, how much light are you using?


----------



## trigun808

Rawr  My little mini M Just finished my leds


----------



## waterfaller1

Awesome new tanks posted!:icon_cool


----------



## urbanherbalist

This is the same 2.5, only re-scaped and thinned out.


----------



## J83

My 2.5 gallon tank that i've just planted up, its got Lilaeopsis brasiliensis in the back corners that should start to spread down across the back of the tank and pearl moss glued to pieces of slate at the front that should hopefully form a carpet.


----------



## El Funko

*My new Fluval Edge - First Planted Tank*

Here's my first attempt at a planted tank:

Fluval Edge 
Replaced Halogen with LED
Added 10W Coralife CFL
DIY CO2 (waiting for diffuser - using chopstick for now)
12 lb black flourite

Hardscape:
1 really huge chunk of "lace rock" - It's really big, maybe too big. But I loved it and couldn't resist it. 
4 pieces of petrified wood
1 chunk of some pretty rock my wife found while we were offroading (Maybe quartz?)

Dosing excel daily (.5ml) and Flourish Comprehensive 1x/week

Flora:
Riccia fluitans - tied to a flat piece of slate
Marsilea spp. - front right
Sagittaria subulatta - mid left
Lindernia rotundifolia 'varigated' - back left
Proserpinaca palustris- back center (one stem submersed form, all the rest still converting from emersed)
Echinodorus 'vesuvius'- 1 plant far right
Rotala rotundifolia - back center/right
anubias barteri (maybe nana?) - front left and in lace rock

Fauna:
5x Harlequin Rasboras
3x Otocinclus
undetermined number of tiny snails that seem to have hitched a ride with the plants

The tank has been up for about two weeks now. I used a sponge from a friend's established tank to complete the cycle in about three days. All the numbers are good now.

Comments are welcome, as I said I'm new to this. So comments are welcome. Thanks for looking!

Full shot:









Left side (w/ Rasboras):









Pic of the underside of one of the Otos:


----------



## urbanherbalist

El Funko: I've had really bad result using Excel in a tank with Riccia. It all died, otherwise, nice tank!


----------



## siemanthepieman

My 7g (that counts as a nano, right?)


----------



## El Funko

urbanherbalist said:


> El Funko: I've had really bad result using Excel in a tank with Riccia. It all died, otherwise, nice tank!


Thanks. I'm actually not too concerned about the riccia. I didn't realize it was a floater when I bought it (here on the swap & shop). But so far it seems to be growing quite well. I'm picking up some HC next week to put in the foreground.


----------



## defiant

wow how did i miss this thread?

well ill chime in with my nanos 

enjoy


----------



## wastewater

*Keeping the thread alive... a few of my low tech nanos.*

View attachment 24219

4.5 gallon shrimp cube
View attachment 24220

3.5 gallon shrimp & endler cube
View attachment 24221

2.5 gallon CPO set-up
View attachment 24222

3 gallon dwarf cray set-up


----------



## waterfaller1

Very nice new additions to the thread! All are awesome.:icon_cool

wastewater-I like the way you turned marimos into ground plants in the first tank.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

In my signature...not quite there yet, basically just using it as a growout for the plants I want in my final layout. Ordered some nicer driftwood today.


----------



## davrx

Here's my vintage nanos. The Metaframe is no more but the 30's splatter paint tank is just a couple weeks old.


----------



## davrx

More of the 30's nano.


----------



## MARIMOBALL

Just trimmed and cleaned my Wabi Kusa so here it is water is a lil cloudy. One RCS one yellow shrimp one MTS and one pink ramhorn live here.


----------



## horseluvva4ever

my new 29l , been set up 3 weeks and is home to 6 lampeyes.

Planted Aquarium by horseluvva4ever, on Flickr

Planted Aquarium by horseluvva4ever, on Flickr

Planted Aquarium and lampeye killifish by horseluvva4ever, on Flickr


----------



## waterfaller1

More awesome little nanos..way to go! Love the vintage tanks. Boy were they heavy.:icon_bigg


----------



## amphirion

here is mine...the oh so cliche and yet amazing UG tank---going to go through some changes soon, so i'll probably update:










closeup:









one of the tank residents:


----------



## Francis Xavier

Here was my latest series, the "Seattle" Series. Mini S Mark III & Mini L "The id"



















Mini S Mark IV v1:


----------



## Tsartetra

amphirion said:


> here is mine...the oh so cliche and yet amazing UG tank---going to go through some changes soon, so i'll probably update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the tank residents:


What a tease! What is it?


----------



## amphirion

Tsartetra said:


> What a tease! What is it?


the resident? it's an indostomus crocodylus


----------



## julie64

amphirion said:


> the resident? it's an indostomus crocodylus


I've never seen one of those, he is pretty kewl looking. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## waterfaller1

They are awesome, but hard to feed. They eat live grindals, or chopped bloodworms for me. How about you? I have a crocodilus & a paradoxus. These guys are smaller than a match, Julie.


----------



## waterfaller1

Oh and fabulous new tanks posted!:icon_cool


----------



## matthew.shelly

here's my 5.5 gallon. i have it in my college apartment right now. just went through a bit of a re-scape. it's been going for about a year and a half now.










check out the journal for the tank (link in my signature).


----------



## amphirion

waterfaller1 said:


> They are awesome, but hard to feed. They eat live grindals, or chopped bloodworms for me. How about you? I have a crocodilus & a paradoxus. These guys are smaller than a match, Julie.


very true. luckily for me, i dumped a buttload of microinverts into the tank, ranging from scuds to assorted daphnia species to rotifers about half a year ago, and they've been establishing themselves within the UG.


----------



## 4f1hmi

OK I will be jumping in too.
1 1/2 gal nano tree with mini pelia, glosso, and bolbitis work in progress.










This half gallon tank was shown last year at the PET EXPO in OC Fairgrounds and I decided to revive it.









Side by side


----------



## waterfaller1

amphirion said:


> very true. luckily for me, i dumped a buttload of microinverts into the tank, ranging from scuds to assorted daphnia species to rotifers about half a year ago, and they've been establishing themselves within the UG.


Where did you get them?:thumbsup:
Welcome to the new additions on our Nano thread! More great looking tanks! 
4f1hmi-I love them, very different! And no filtration?!


----------



## amphirion

waterfaller1 said:


> Where did you get them?:thumbsup:
> Welcome to the new additions on our Nano thread! More great looking tanks!
> 4f1hmi-I love them, very different! And no filtration?!


inverts i got from sachs aquaculture store. i ordered a few Okeefenokee pygmy sunfish from them, which required a rich assortment of inverts as food. it's kinda on the pricey side, but the culture still persists in my tank from december 2009 even though i redid the entire tank.

added new stuff into the tank: (i wont progressively spam after this, i'll just keep replacing this photo)


----------



## 4f1hmi

waterfaller1 said:


> Welcome to the new additions on our Nano thread! More great looking tanks!
> 4f1hmi-I love them, very different! And no filtration?!


 Thanks, yes, no filter. I just do 10% water changes every other day or daily if I am not lazy.

I like the UG growth on your tank Amphiron! Looks pretty neat


----------



## waterfaller1

amphirion said:


> inverts i got from sachs aquaculture store. i ordered a few Okeefenokee pygmy sunfish from them, which required a rich assortment of inverts as food. it's kinda on the pricey side, but the culture still persists in my tank from december 2009 even though i redid the entire tank.
> 
> added new stuff into the tank: (i wont progressively spam after this, i'll just keep replacing this photo)


That is cool, I think Sach's is close for me. I will have to look into it.
You don't have to change the photo. Just leave it so we can compare as it matures!roud:
I have five more Indostomus coming Wednesday from Frank!


----------



## King Friday

Wow, there are some amazing little tanks in this thread!

Here's my Eclipse 3 gallon, started in March, 2010.


----------



## amphirion

waterfaller1 said:


> That is cool, I think Sach's is close for me. I will have to look into it.
> You don't have to change the photo. Just leave it so we can compare as it matures!roud:
> I have five more Indostomus coming Wednesday from Frank!


dang man! five more? hahaha. how many do you have altogether? if the rainbow pipefish husbandry requirements were better understood, i'd be all over that! frank has some pretty amazing oddballs.

@4f1hmi: thanks so much for the kind comment! i do try my best!


----------



## MCHRKiller

10G-office "micro"fish tank








5.5G-hmpk tank








2.5G-hm betta tank

I have an 8" cube as well, it just got a rescape yesterday and still needs some time to clear up


----------



## jeffvmd

MCHRKiller said:


> 10G-office "micro"fish tank


 What plant do you have in your foreground?


----------



## seanm222

Heres my first real attempt at a planted tank. Its a 5 gallon Do! Aqua Mini-M.
I think a couple more weeks of growing in the plants and trimming and it should be where I want it to.


----------



## jms

Here's my 4gal shrimparium. Just set up with some yellow shrimp.


----------



## MCHRKiller

jeffvmd said:


> What plant do you have in your foreground?


All of that is just a very thick overgrown carpet of HC:hihi:


----------



## waterfaller1

amphirion said:


> dang man! five more? hahaha. how many do you have altogether? if the rainbow pipefish husbandry requirements were better understood, i'd be all over that! frank has some pretty amazing oddballs.
> 
> @4f1hmi: thanks so much for the kind comment! i do try my best!


 I think about 8 or 10 now. They are hard to count, as they are so secretive. I have one paradoxus, the rest are crocodillus.

More great new tanks posted everyone!:icon_mrgr


----------



## waterfaller1

amphirion said:


> inverts i got from sachs aquaculture store. i ordered a few Okeefenokee pygmy sunfish from them, which required a rich assortment of inverts as food. it's kinda on the pricey side, but the culture still persists in my tank from december 2009 even though i redid the entire tank.


Thanks again! I think I have looked at his website on and off since I started reefkeeping in 03'. Never ordered, but today I did. I hope they will establish for me as well.:smile:


----------



## plantbrain

Killis and RCS
(not a good mix nor a wise fish for open top)

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## chad320

Thanks Tom, at least now I know im not the only weirdo that feels the need to disguise a HOB by growing plants out of it.


----------



## waterfaller1

plantbrain said:


> Killis and RCS
> (not a good mix nor a wise fish for open top)
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


OOhh..Tom Barr in the nano thread! I thought you only did mega colossal stuff.:icon_smil Nice to see you around.


----------



## gotcheaprice

chad320 said:


> Thanks Tom, at least now I know im not the only weirdo that feels the need to disguise a HOB by growing plants out of it.


Haha, I might have to do this with mine too now.


----------



## klinds89

This is my 10 gallon. I don't like the murky-like color from my drift wood. But I'm trying to grow some lawn for it. My wisteria is growing super fast, LOL.


----------



## jms

Tom, what plant is growing in the HOB? And what/how is the substrate in there?


----------



## waterfaller1

plantbrain said:


> Killis and RCS
> (not a good mix nor a wise fish for open top)
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


LOL..time for an upgrade Tom!:hihi::hihi:


----------



## Harry Muscle

Here's my 5.5G nano:










Here's the thread with more pictures of it, etc.:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/108804-my-5-5g-nano-tank.html

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## PinoyBoy

Do you have an updated picture of this tank Harry?


----------



## DVentHill

WOW there are some very beautiful nano tanks in here guys!! Great jobs!! :bounce: Anyone else have any?! :icon_mrgr


----------



## gothicmist

my new tank. 3g eclipse tank, currently houseing 3 cherry and two ghost shrimp


----------



## Harry Muscle

PinoyBoy said:


> Do you have an updated picture of this tank Harry?


Unfortunately that tank was torn down not too long after those pictures were taken. It made room my for my 20G which ironically has been in the process of being setup for over 6 months now 

Harry


----------



## Hadouken441




----------



## DANIELSON

amphirion said:


> inverts i got from sachs aquaculture store. i ordered a few Okeefenokee pygmy sunfish from them, which required a rich assortment of inverts as food. it's kinda on the pricey side, but the culture still persists in my tank from december 2009 even though i redid the entire tank.
> 
> added new stuff into the tank: (i wont progressively spam after this, i'll just keep replacing this photo)


Where did you get the driftwood in this scape? Im looking for something like that for a 7G rimmless im setting up.


----------



## chris.rivera3

Hey Tom! What is that plant in the HOB filter??? and what purpose does it serve??



plantbrain said:


> Killis and RCS
> (not a good mix nor a wise fish for open top)
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


----------



## amphirion

DANIELSON said:


> Where did you get the driftwood in this scape? Im looking for something like that for a 7G rimmless im setting up.


interestingly enough---on evilbay. it was a pain sifting through all the entries, but in the end i found what i wanted.


----------



## PinoyBoy

chris.rivera3 said:


> Hey Tom! What is that plant in the HOB filter??? and what purpose does it serve??


Here's a closer view of CannaBrain's filter that has baby tears (don't know scientific name sorry) growing on it. Check it on on his 5.5 tank. It's all for aesthetics. Looks cool that way. Click here for his thread. As for Tom's filter, it also looks like the one on CannaBrain's. You can also do that with HC , creeping jenny, alot of plants that can grow above water.


----------



## DANIELSON

ooo evilbay that sucks but the price to pay for awesome!!


----------



## chicken

Kind of seems like cheating to post these since none of these tanks is currently set up (well, one of them is, but it's not in any condition for a picture right now!), but here are three 2.5 gallon nanos I have had. All have Amazonia substrate, 26 watts of pc lighting, and diy co2.


----------



## deleted_user_6

My Marina Cubus with 1/4 lily pipes. Pipes are hooked up to a Tom Aqualifter with inline foam filter.


----------



## volatile

onefang said:


> My Marina Cubus with 1/4 lily pipes. Pipes are hooked up to a Tom Aqualifter with inline foam filter.


Those look pretty sweet onefang! Do you have any inhabitants in the tank and how well do you think the light would grow crypts? Your pipes are making me heavily consider getting that tank. If the output was flat and pointed more towards the surface would it get rid of surface film?


----------



## theblondskeleton

onefang said:


> My Marina Cubus with 1/4 lily pipes. Pipes are hooked up to a Tom Aqualifter with inline foam filter.


That is exactly the kind of filter I'm looking for for my pico tanks. Toms aqulifter eh? Hmmm...


----------



## deleted_user_6

volatile said:


> Those look pretty sweet onefang! Do you have any inhabitants in the tank and how well do you think the light would grow crypts? Your pipes are making me heavily consider getting that tank. If the output was flat and pointed more towards the surface would it get rid of surface film?


I actually have the outflow angled up slightly, and almost on the surface edge. It does a pretty good job keeping the surface film at bay.
There is a female betta, and about 5-6 pond snails(that I know of).
I was thinking about setting another one up as a shrimp tank.



> That is exactly the kind of filter I'm looking for for my pico tanks. Toms aqulifter eh? Hmmm...


It's quiet (no louder than a whisper air pump), and the customization possibilities for the little inline filter are definitely there. I was thinking it would work well as a mini fluidized purigen reactor.. I just am too lazy to make it work. The flow is pretty decent too.


----------



## awight

*Nano Update*

My updated 24 gal. Nano Cube. X-mas moss has finally filled in...slow grower. Any recommendations on trimming it or should I let it take over?


----------



## Karackle

An update of my super low tech 10g


----------



## matthew.shelly

*awight*, I would trim it back a bit. You could sell the part you trim, or relocate it to the other piece of wood you have in there. 

What is the time difference between those two pics?


----------



## awight

72 days. I'll cut the extra and spread it in the new finnex 4 gallon i'm setting up. Any idea how long the trimmings would need to be to survive a cut and transfer?


----------



## DANIELSON

*My 7G first rimless tank*

There are some amazing tanks on here!! I thought id share my little one too!!
7G rimless
walmart desk lamp
toms mini internal filter
DIY CO2
I know i have flame moss/ glosso/ anubias/ petite
Not sure of the others though maybe you can help.
Sorry crappy iphone pics


----------



## blackace22

Great Nanos everyone


----------



## jeffvmd

Here is my 2 week running 10 gallon with a DIY acrylic overflow box/filter/divider.
My set up is just plain sand and gravel with RM complete, dosed with seachem flourish and pressurized CO2.
This will probably be dump tank for some cuttings and probably a yellow shrimp tank (if I find a seller here in NY) on one side and still deciding what else to put on the other.


----------



## matthew.shelly

Did a rescape on mine.


----------



## Sushieraser

My 2.5 gallon work tank









and my 1.6+ gallon one


----------



## Pooky125

Pardon the algae, pulled them from a rough tank and set this up yesterday.


----------



## dafil

Hi everybody
My 1st nano tank-<2G/7l/
7th day after set up


----------



## aqua-freak

my fluval edge


----------



## SkyGrl

awe your snail is SO awesome!!! i love pictures like this!!!

Amy


----------



## PinoyBoy

>


There's algea on him.  Gives me an idea, tie/superglue moss on the snail shell and have a true moss ball


----------



## aqua-freak

thanks SkyGrl  i like to get these close up shots, i try to get them of the shrimp too but they are not as photogenic  lol

and PinoyBoy that is an idea lol, i also have a 20 gallon reef tank with a large turbo snail that always grows a hair algae afro. its really wierd, the algae doesnt grow anywhere else in the tank (knock on wood) just an afro on his shell, every couple weeks i give him a hair cut and scrub it off lol.


----------



## waterfaller1

New video of the planted 15 gallon- low tech
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oz0H5VUaC8s


----------



## Cottagewitch

This morning I posted a photo of my 3g picotope. Its just getting started so hasn't filled in much yet but you can find the link to it in my signature.


----------



## awight

Updated.


----------



## Couesfanatic

There's gotta be a few more new ones out there by now, I will have to post mine soon.


----------



## al28894

I have a 7 gal tank that I really want to show you all, but I don't have a camera. Sorry.

Also, free bump!


----------



## speedy02

My 10 gal. Its only been running for 3 weeks!


----------



## waterfaller1

Beautiful!


----------



## kineticcomfort

just setup this nano, planting is less than a week old.. cycled before that tho... had just a few parva little HC and the riccia rocks, everything else was just added, just waiting for HG to turn to submersed...


5.5 gallon...










the second picture was right after planting and stil had i9nternal filter on it, now its got a zoomed canister


----------



## waterfaller1

Another great nano. Love the way you planted the ground cover. It looks like an established tank already!


----------



## PinoyBoy

waterfaller1 said:


> Another great nano. Love the way you planted the ground cover. It looks like an established tank already!


If I remember correctly, you're the guy with 2 nano cubes that housed a betta right? Any updates to those cubes?


----------



## waterfaller1

PinoyBoy said:


> If I remember correctly, you're the guy with 2 nano cubes that housed a betta right? Any updates to those cubes?


Lady..:icon_mrgr Yes, that would be me. Sadly, the nicer of the two cubes broke, while attempting to dump it all out for a rescape. I kept the other going for awhile, but eventually took it down and sold it. I also lost that betta after a few years. I have a platinum white betta now, but his tank is not planted. My only planted tank is a 90 gallon goldfish tank. I miss that first cube.:icon_neut
Thanks for asking.


----------



## jamiex09

*Everyone's Nano is so pretty...*

*These are my humble ones....*

*My Low Grade CRS and Fire Reds...*









*My Rilis and Fire Reds*









*Spare Mini Tank For Wild Cherries*


----------



## al28894

GAH! Now I wish I had a small super mini tank like yours, Jamie!!! It looks so cuuute.


----------



## jamiex09

al28894 said:


> GAH! Now I wish I had a small super mini tank like yours, Jamie!!! It looks so cuuute.


Lols, I'm really happy you said that because I used my spare plants and mosses to put into that mini tank for the wild and not so pretty looking cherries 
I was hoping it wasn't a shrimp tank gone wrong, haha!


----------



## Zac

A little photoshopping going on:


----------



## PinoyBoy

Nice tank Zac. What powerhead is that? Or is it just a random desktop fountain?



jamiex09 said:


>


I love these type of scapes. Very simple, usually low-tech, yet green and healthy.


----------



## sockfish

Ummm, my pics are on pg 1 of this Nano Thread: Goodwill Fluval EDGE Startup

The tank is about 3-4 weeeks old and I don't have all the inhabitants in yet.

sox


----------



## waterfaller1

Wow, you reminded me to go back and look when this thread started~2006!!


----------



## Karackle

An update on my 10g and introducing my 5g moss tank (both low tech)!  

10g:









5g:


----------



## TwoStrokeKing

Some great looking nanos in here! Keep them coming guys. If my 5 gallon nano was worth posting id show you guys.


----------



## jamiex09

PinoyBoy said:


> Nice tank Zac. What powerhead is that? Or is it just a random desktop fountain?
> 
> 
> I love these type of scapes. Very simple, usually low-tech, yet green and healthy.


Thanks bro. I love to have what my shrimps would love and feel comfy with.


----------



## al28894

Hi everyone!!! Great tanks you all have! Anyway, here's my 7 gal nano


----------



## cableguy69846

Here are mine. The first one is my 2.5 gallon. 10 watt Mini CFL light. Hagen Elite Mini filter. HC and some java fern. A betta is the resident.










The second is a 1 gallon kit tank with just some random bulb plants and a 7 watt incandescent light.


----------



## BlueJack

From this










To this


----------



## SuperWen

all my nanos:

1. 20x15x15cm









2. 20x15x15cm









3. 31x19x26cm









4. 31x19x26cm









5. 31x19x26cm









6. 50x30x30cm









7. 50x30x30cm


----------



## al28894

SuperWen that's a LOTTA nanos!! :icon_eek:


----------



## Newman

and the last one is real nice! =)


----------



## jamiex09

Wow. Nice tank! I would need to quit my job to take care if those beauties! Lols, but need the money to support my hobby


----------



## Quentin

Superwan, omg those are lovely.:thumbsup:


----------



## PinoyBoy

Just bumping with more pictures: *NONE OF THESE ARE MINE I wish they were *



































Does anyone have any information or links to the thread builds of these tanks? I think I got them from this forum... I forgot.


@SuperWen :: Are all those tanks still up and running?


----------



## plecofnz

*Aquariums*

Here's a fue of my low tech tanks 









Side view








Full view









Water just added









also just added water


















Thanks for looking


----------



## gitusukka

*Nano*

2 gal. Nana, UG, Aqual Soil, wild cherries. Pressurized co2, 18watt PC.


----------



## waterfaller1

PinoyBoy said:


> Just bumping with more pictures: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Hey..that was my tank!!:tongue: I don't think I even have this pic in my photobucket account. I will have to go do some looking, to see when that was. Sadly, no, that tank is long gone.*


----------



## waterfaller1

Found it. That pic is from a tank that was reset on this exact date,but three years ago. 8/02/08. That photo was from 9/05/08.:icon_smil


----------



## PinoyBoy

>





gitusukka said:


> 2 gal. Nana, UG, Aqual Soil, wild cherries. Pressurized co2, 18watt PC.


Nice tanks, I love the simple looks.



waterfaller1 said:


> Found it. That pic is from a tank that was reset on this exact date,but three years ago. 8/02/08. That photo was from 9/05/08.:icon_smil


I love that tank. I tried copying what you did with the HC on the wood, but the only way I could have it take root was if I attached a medium to the wood and plant it there. Sad to know it's gone.


----------



## PinoyBoy

My 2.5g which hasn't seen a water change in 4 months  Shrimps are happy and multiplying in the AIO, but I haven't gotten a prego yet in the 2.5g. Crypts are growing slow after they all melted away. My favorite part of the tank is the java fern that has a 6 inch rhizome that grew from less than an inch.


----------



## waterfaller1

Clean that glass!:icon_mrgr


----------



## Ryan10517

i guess i'll play along









5.4 gallon cube made from an old ten gallon. 
Mineralized topsoil under red flourite and pea gravel
DIY CO2, and now starting to dose EI method (KNO3, K2HPO4, MgSO4, MILLER MICROPLEX).
1x26watt spiral cfl for light. I made the fixture too
Plants: Heteranthera zosterifolia, Rotala rotundifolia, Riccia flutians, Eleocharis acicularis, Anubias barterii var. nana
Fauna: 2 zebra nerites and 2 trapdoor snails. i need something more interesting in there. 
Standard ten gallon filter and heater.


----------



## MABJ

RESURRECTION!!!

Liked this old thread a lot! Toward the beginning it has some missing pics, but it is kinda like a TPT graveyard lol. 

Anyways. I'll add my pics in!

View attachment 146666


View attachment 146674


















View attachment 146698


----------



## waterfaller1

They are all awesome!


----------



## Jdiesels

Here's my 2.5 soon to be shrimp tank









Here is my fluval spec housing a female dragonscale betta









And here is the 8 gallon Evolve (needs some cleaning) 




DBP Member 003


----------



## waterfaller1

Here are some I had in the past...they were constantly changing!


----------



## waterfaller1




----------



## starfire12

*1G nano tank*

Guess I will chime in with a pic of my 1g that I scored for 2.50 yesterday. Will have some type of shrimp in it after it cycles. Right now it just has four feeder white clouds which will move to the 46 later on, and a lonely MTS.

View attachment 146858


----------



## MABJ

starfire12 said:


> Guess I will chime in with a pic of my 1g that I scored for 2.50 yesterday. Will have some type of shrimp in it after it cycles. Right now it just has four feeder white clouds which will move to the 46 later on, and a lonely MTS.
> 
> View attachment 146858


What did you enter it in?


----------



## MABJ

waterfaller1 said:


> They are all awesome!


Thanks! So are yours. I like the sand cutting through the middle a lot.


----------



## starfire12

MABJ -I am not sure what you mean by your post. I have not entered this little tank in anything jI was just posting it in the thread so other people could see what could be done with something that size.


----------



## MABJ

starfire12 said:


> MABJ -I am not sure what you mean by your post. I have not entered this little tank in anything jI was just posting it in the thread so other people could see what could be done with something that size.


Sorry. Thought you said "That I scored 2.50 for" 

Little confusion from skimming. Sorry


----------



## wierdfishguy

I think he means he got it for $2.50. That's what I got out of it.


----------



## waterfaller1

Keep those nanos posting! I need ideas for my upcoming vintage metaframe.:icon_cool


----------



## waterfaller1

Here was my first bigger nano, a 10 gal. All of the previous tanks I posted were about 4 gallons. It was a little messy, but had some good colors for basically what would be considered inappropriate lighting.


----------



## MABJ

waterfaller1 said:


> Keep those nanos posting! I need ideas for my upcoming vintage metaframe.:icon_cool


Make sure you reseal if needed lol.


----------



## waterfaller1

Yes, will test although the seller said they did for a few weeks. My DH is good at getting a good seal on a tank if I need. Guess I better tell him I am setting up another tank soon!:hihi:


----------



## MABJ

waterfaller1 said:


> Yes, will test although the seller said they did for a few weeks. My DH is good at getting a good seal on a tank if I need. Guess I better tell him I am setting up another tank soon!:hihi:


Do a journal ;D


----------



## waterfaller1

I could do that...hmmm guess I need a name. Something like "back when I was a kid":tongue:


----------



## marsman_009

My 5,5gal ^^:


----------



## plecofnz

*My nano rack*

Sorry for the bad pic only have my phone lol
This is my nano rack


----------



## waterfaller1

Awesome new tanks! I wish those last pics were bigger...wow!


----------



## plecofnz

waterfaller1 said:


> Awesome new tanks! I wish those last pics were bigger...wow!


Thanks ill try and post some bigger and better pics later


----------



## dafil

4gal


----------



## plecofnz

dafil said:


> 4gal


Beautiful aquarium!!


----------



## somewhatshocked

Some of my random tanks:


----------



## waterfaller1

Awesome awesome!!


----------



## shift




----------



## snaeberk

DBP 3 gallon long yellow shrimp tank.


----------



## aquariumguide

These tanks are stunning!


----------



## Fluval30CRS

*My fluval flora*

Probably need another light! Trimmed everything and now it won't grow (very slowly)


----------



## jennyb

*4g Aqueon Evolve*

This is my betta's tank, and my first try at a planted aquarium. Been battling some algae despite doing the proper water changes, dosing with Flourish and Flourish Excel, and light regulating. Going to add a diy co2 this weekend to see if that helps.


----------



## waterfaller1

Great new tanks added. Welcome to TPT jennyb!:icon_cool


----------



## h4n

Just finished adding the moss last night.
Can't wait for it to all fill in... the moss will take forever though!



















Plants so far:
Red root floaters
HC 
Fissidens Geppi
Not sure on a background plant yet but was thinking threaded java fern.


----------



## denske

Here's mine, waiting for it to grow in and fill out.










It will prob change 10 more times till I'm satisfied lol still new to all this.


----------



## psalm18.2

A little embarrassed to show mine. Too dull for this thread. LOL.

I'm building up the plants this week. Too plan.


----------



## psalm18.2

A little embarrassed to show mine. Too dull for this thread. LOL.

I'm building up the plants this week. Too plan.


----------



## joey24dirt

My fluval spec v. Currently housing cherry shrimp. Two dwarf puffers and a couple of ottos


----------



## zico_aqua

*2gal and 8gal's*

Here mine

1) 2gal
2) 8gal
3) 8gal


----------



## MABJ

Always a pleasure to see your tanks, Zico.


----------



## zico_aqua

thank you Mark..


----------



## merckey

Really nice tanks!


----------



## Charrr89

First pic is my rescape second is original done by a friend...


----------



## yigitoglu

This is my current tank, picture taken a week ago.


----------



## waterfaller1

zico_aqua said:


> Here mine
> 
> 1) 2gal
> 2) 8gal
> 3) 8gal


Love the photography and the tanks.:thumbsup:
Everyone has great nanos. roud:


----------



## Xiaozhuang

About 1gal; high light low tech


----------



## waterfaller1

Amazing!


----------



## talontsiawd

Xiaozhuang said:


> About 1gal; high light low tech


Wow, that is really cool. Size makes it extremely impressive.


----------



## MABJ

I'd also like to say that 1g is impressive. The right plants were used for the scale, and I think it comes together well. 

You should consider a permanent black background on it. 

Also-- Kudos for not stocking fish in it. I have seen some tanks only marginally bigger with fish like neon tetras. Makes me sick.


----------



## psalm18.2

How is that only 1g? Looks so big.


----------



## Jdiesels

Getting another 2.5 tomorrow.. does anybody know where i can buy Boraras naevus for a low price?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

MABJ said:


> I'd also like to say that 1g is impressive. The right plants were used for the scale, and I think it comes together well.
> 
> You should consider a permanent black background on it.
> 
> Also-- Kudos for not stocking fish in it. I have seen some tanks only marginally bigger with fish like neon tetras. Makes me sick.


Hey thanks; I do have a couple of cherry shrimps in it and I already feel a little guilty. Planting and trimming the tank is quite troublesome though, because the width is only 3 inches, hands don't fit in and everything has to be done with long tweezers. Actual tank dimensions are 10.5'' X 3'' X 7"" for those who are wondering


----------



## talontsiawd

Here are two of the last examples of mine, my current nano just was restarted and needs to grow in.


----------



## waterfaller1

Jdiesels said:


> Getting another 2.5 tomorrow.. does anybody know where i can buy Boraras naevus for a low price?


You might want to contact Frank, sometimes he shows them as out of stock like this, but he may have them ordered.
http://www.franksaquarium.com/nanofish.htm


----------



## jaggedge13

here is my nano


----------



## waterfaller1

Very nice!


----------



## FreshPuff

Heres mine. I have been adjusting CO2 lately and that has caused some bba to pop up as well as some yellowing of the riccia.


----------



## waterfaller1

Lush and beautiful!


----------



## FreshPuff

thanks


----------



## zoddozoddo

here is mine, need some cutting


----------



## waterfaller1

Is that 4 leaf clover? Looks like nice healthy growth. The little nanos fill up fast don't they!


----------



## swoof

waterfaller1 said:


> Is that 4 leaf clover? Looks like nice healthy growth. The little nanos fill up fast don't they!


are you reffering to the hydrocotle?


----------



## waterfaller1

Yes, is that pretty!


----------



## Ohmy330

Bought a betta thinking I could put him in a decent sized plastic tank. Wrong. *sigh*
Most of the glosso I had growing died so I'm in the process of a 'remodel' for this 2.8g. Hopefully I'll be posting an update soon!


----------



## zoddozoddo

waterfaller1 said:


> Is that 4 leaf clover? Looks like nice healthy growth. The little nanos fill up fast don't they!


yes, hydrocotile!



upgrade after some trimming



i Know it is totally messed up, but i don't have much time :\


----------



## I<3<*))))><

"Messed up" or not, still a gorgeous tank zoddozoddo!!


Here's mine, my 1st Go at a planted tank...
A lot of the plants were just put in today, the bacopa, crypt and anchor moss. The nana petite, dwarf lily and Potamogeton gayi have been there 1-2 months so far. 
Potamogeton gayi was replanted though, to make room for the bacopa so it's not the happiest of campers atm.


----------



## Fish Ed

zoddozoddo said:


> upgrade after some trimming
> 
> 
> 
> i Know it is totally messed up, but i don't have much time :\


Not messed up at all, it's amazing! Looks like a wonderland for shrimps, looks fun to be a shrimp in there. The hydrocotyle leaves look like a fun place to rest on if I were a shrimp:hihi:


----------



## AnotherHobby

After months of DSM, I finally flooded my 3 gallon Mr. Aqua. It lives on my desk in my office at work:


----------



## plecostomouse

New lands


Coastal Solace


----------



## core212

*Ada 45-p*

*Meditation Destination*


----------



## plecostomouse

great tank core!


----------



## Qs Evolution

Here is my blue ram and white cloud tank.


----------



## Qs Evolution

Cherry shrimp tank. 8 gallon bowfront.


----------



## xjasminex

Evolve 8, home to my elephant earred betta and what ever shrimp have survived him!!


----------



## zoddozoddo

new trimming , i've drop tons of plats 


it's quite a mess, i'm going to trim again this week (on the foreground of course)

i have some alga brush on the wood (nothing on the plants), i will remove them with my hands soon


----------



## bitFUUL

Planted a few days ago, my 10" cube.


----------



## shift




----------



## waterfaller1

Awesome new tanks added.roud:


----------



## drink

Setup my old cube at work. Originally it was going to be very plain, just hairgrass and some fish. Things never go as planned.

Been having fun since not having a tank setup for about 4 years.
May 14th









June 8th









July 16th









July 31st









August 6th - one week growth









Some of the inhabitants


----------



## NanoAda

*8g ada cube*

anything under 10g is my fav!


----------



## Mizuhuman

Wow!! great tanks, guys/gals. love the moss on driftwood and the carpet plants


----------



## tetra10

drink said:


> Setup my old cube at work. Originally it was going to be very plain, just hairgrass and some fish. Things never go as planned.
> 
> Been having fun since not having a tank setup for about 4 years.
> May 14th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June 8th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 16th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 31st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 6th - one week growth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the inhabitants


 what are those beautiful blue fish?


----------



## waterfaller1

They are super striking with a touch of gold on their head? Great tank too.


----------



## twkoch

My dirted nano:


----------



## waterfaller1

Very nice tank twkoch.


----------



## AquaAurora

[just looked through whole thread]
Seeing all these lovely nanos really make me want to hurry up and finish mine. I'm still trying to figure out if my light qualifies as "medium" lighting before buying my final plant selection though. [pokes at test plant (sword)] hurry up and grow!


----------



## Dantrasy

A couple of old nano scapes....


----------



## ilove7ferrets

WOW!! There are some gorgeous nanos here!! Puts mine to shame lol I just set mine up last week and I'm waiting on LFS to bring in my carpeting plants but this pic gives the general idea of how I scaped my 5 gallon Fluval Spec V. Just imagine it with a nice lush green carpet 
Good luck with your new setup!


----------



## oldskool559

alot of nice tanks in here


----------



## PeterN1986

Here's my Mini-M on my desk at work:


----------



## julesj93

my 3g fluval spec 1 month strong, just trimmed.


----------



## amphirion

no longer with me, but probably my most favorite planted scape:
2.5 gallon nano


----------



## Brian_Cali77

Here's one of my nanos... GLA (mini-m dimensions)...



















Then I just rescaped it...


----------



## jbrady33

amphirion said:


> no longer with me, but probably my most favorite planted scape:
> 2.5 gallon nano


Beautiful one! I love it

Here is my just started Spec V, first day planted:










And my 3 gallon Picotope:


----------



## Yamaz




----------



## dear_iinsanity




----------



## Tihsho

Is that a Sag species in the background?



twkoch said:


> My dirted nano:


----------



## Rony11

My 3month old orange neo caridina 13 gallons shrimp tank 13 gallons
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/oIyMx9VCtPsWOdacjmDF3serV0eYhHxPYxc1fGiH1mw?feat=directlink


----------



## dear_iinsanity

Rony11 said:


> My 3month old orange neo caridina 13 gallons shrimp tank 13 gallons
> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/oIyMx9VCtPsWOdacjmDF3serV0eYhHxPYxc1fGiH1mw?feat=directlink


Nice!! I love the use of the wood, looks like a rainforest lol


----------



## Rony11

dear_iinsanity said:


> Nice!! I love the use of the wood, looks like a rainforest lol


Thanks for the compliments.

For some unknown reason I cannot upload pictures to an existing thread.:icon_eek:


----------



## shift

Here is some updated pics of my smallest tank. Started out as a 5g fluval chi


----------



## acejohn

here is mine.


----------



## livebearerlove

This is my 6 gal nano. 








And my uber tiny vase at work with shrimp. It has really grown up since this picture.









I need to take pictures of my 1 gal. It was technically, the 'growing' or 'quarantine' tank. And now has become some all together else. Downward spiral.


----------



## twkoch

Archerofthemoon said:


> Is that a Sag species in the background?


Sorry for the late response. The background plant is Blyxa Japonica.


----------



## Melted

This was a few months ago. Was changed around September to a java moss only tank, with a red crypt centre piece. Next i will have no nano, as it will soon be all going into a 20g long!

Edit: generic 5.5 gallon from petsmart.


----------



## krisvalkyrie

Wow. Clearly I need more rocks in my scapes...

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jbrady33

My Latest - still growing in. Spec V with homemade hood and base










Journal:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=469673&highlight=


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

That looks SWEET jbrady! The base and stand really are handsome.


----------



## CheyLillymama22

I'm amazed by these everytime I come across them. That vase is just so cool, and your scale on the tank makes me feel like such a noob. Lol


livebearerlove said:


> This is my 6 gal nano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my uber tiny vase at work with shrimp. It has really grown up since this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to take pictures of my 1 gal. It was technically, the 'growing' or 'quarantine' tank. And now has become some all together else. Downward spiral.


----------



## livebearerlove

CheyLillymama22 said:


> I'm amazed by these everytime I come across them. That vase is just so cool, and your scale on the tank makes me feel like such a noob. Lol


Oh, Thanks so much! You are so kind


----------



## Teibban

Here is my Fluval Edge 8 weeks old


----------



## The_Shrimpress

Here's my 3 month old dwarf puffer/neon tetra Fluval Edge!


----------



## Cokeman

The puffers aren't biting the tetras?


----------



## Aurie

Here's my 5.5 gallon with petco sand and a betta.

Hydrocotyle sp Japan, star grass, s. repens, rotala indica, salvinia minima (floaters), crypt parva, blyxa japonica. 

Light is a Coralife t5no 24" long.. so I have lots of overhang. I don't mind.

I'm by no means an aquascaper. I love the piece of driftwood. It reminds me of a castle. There's also mts and a nerite in there.











And just in case you guys wanna see my betta.. He doesn't have a name yet.


----------



## hryder77

*11 Gallon True Aqua*

Here's my nano, at least my favorite so far








[/URL][/IMG]


my favorite shot of my red tiger lotus







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TECKSPEED

My 10 gallon low tech

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## dzyatfz

fluvial edge 6g, 1month old


----------



## RedCheese

*Planted shrimp nano*

Eheim Aquastyle 24


----------



## saltykisses

My aquanano 40 still cycling









And my biorblife moded nano reef..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnod

wanted to share my nano. It's a truaqua cube

























and here's a pleasant mistake


----------



## TheRiverRat

My 3G picotope with rcs


----------



## Kirbybtf

Mr aqua 7.5 bowfront & 1/2 gallon reef vase

24" fixture 
























Just transferred this tank over, so I'm still building up the plants. 
So far a few varieties of anubias, duckweed, and some hygro. 
3xCPD
3xRed belly xray tetra 
3xWhite cloud 
1xOld man Betta (been with me through 8 tanks so far) 
2xGold mystery snail


----------



## shift




----------



## jbrady33

TheRiverRat said:


> My 3G picotope with rcs



Great wood and positioning! Cool little tanks aren't they? :smile:


----------



## frankiefire702

Here's my 2 gallon spec cherry shrimp tank.


----------



## twone21

*fluval spec 2 gallon*

plant on left is fake. 
water sprite
anubias nana petite
ludwigia red
betta
zebra nerite


----------



## I<3<*))))><

Soooooo many stunning nano's here! Wow! 


Here's my 3g picotope shrimptank. It houses RCS, a few TT's & Green Babaulti's, a lone Amano shrimp, 2 oto's and pond snails.

Plant wise hydrocotyle sp japan, pennywort, dwarf sag, marimo moss balls,java & achor moss. Oh just added a few stems of ludwigia repens red the other day. I dont dose any ferts in that tank, so we'll see how it goes...





I'll have to snap some pics of my other 3g picotope which house my dwarf puffer & cpo later, as well as my Fluval Flora... though it's awaiting a few last minute plants for the rescape I just did


----------



## prighello

Here's my 7 gallon cube.


----------



## drink

tetra10 said:


> what are those beautiful blue fish?


Since a few people seem interested here as well as PMing me about plants/fish.

Hairgrass, not sure exactly what sort, it was too long for my taste.

"Dwarf swords" - (back left) these are too large for a 30cm cube imo. They got out of control and I pulled the tank down because of them. They also start looking ratty after a few months. Maybe if you looked after them and stopped clumping they might work better. 

Hydrocotyle something - looks like clover. Not sure which variety or if this is even the right name for it. It was quite awesome. Would use again in the future.

Fish are neons (in the first few images), dwarf guppies, otos and purple harlequins. I have not see the harlequins online before but they are available at quite a few lfs in Sydney. They look awesome with gold heads/purple bodies and are not much more than regular harlequins.

I tore it down a few months ago to try stems, kinda going ok I guess. Have some BBA which is almost gone. This is almost current.. first time trying hc, happy with progress to this point 

The thing on the left is a device for hatching brine shrimp. My work is currently running a kickstarter for them. Check us out here.


----------



## ChadKruger

*Dirted 1.5*

Dirted no co2 2 ghost shrimp 1 beta


----------



## OVT

o..O how did I miss this great thread??? Now I got to read all 20 some pages ... the pain, the pain  Got to find some napkins first ... just in case I drool.

v3


----------



## Aurie

It's 46 pages if you use tapatalk lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## waterfaller1

Hah..31 for me. It's all in the settings!:hihi:


----------



## OVT

Some of mine:

~ 5g:










~ 2.5g:










~ 1.1g:










All have journals, if anyone is interested in details.


----------



## waterfaller1

Fabulous! You grow some lovely plants and have beautiful nanos.


----------



## Curtis301

*1 gal office nano*









Not as pretty as some if u alls but it's my lil shrimp hang out there's 3 rcs in there Anubis java fern anachris and some nitella and a half coconut shell. Just something to look at when there is downtime here at work


----------



## ericmcginn5

Nice nanos everyone


----------



## anna.zeng01

24inch


Sent from my MI 2SC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## waterfaller1

Update pics of the retro nanos


----------



## AquaAurora

3g bubble bow and 2g cookie jar


>0.5g planted vase


----------



## gateman42

*My Nano Cube*

This is my first Nano tank, 12x12. Just crypts and java ferns, 1 anubias nana and some red root floaters. There are 6 CPD's, 1 Betta, 2 mystery snails & 2 nerites, 2 flower shrimp and my teeny tiny terror, a mexican dwarf crayfish.


----------



## Daisy Mae

Gorgeous critters, @gateman42!
Do you have a journal for this tank?


----------



## mikeeOBS

8gallon cube. 30x30cm


----------



## screamble

I had an aquaclear 20 an old led light and a 5gal tank sitting around. Since I used to use it to grow plants I said hell with it and make a nano tank. No clue what I want to put in it yet. Will be non heated. Should stay around 70ish degrees judging by my house temp. 
So currently I have Java moss in it. Will put some nana Anubis but other than that not sure what to do. Most likely will do shrimp. I did use pfs so any root feeder plants out of the question. As it's just very low tech. 

I have a 20 gallon for all the fancy plants and stuff. 










I'll take any criticism or advise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiptop

I like it! I'm a sucker for just rocks and moss. That big cliff is gonna look great with some shrimp climbing up it!


----------



## screamble

Haha thanks. To bad that scape lasted a whole 24ish hours. I didn't like it at certain angles. But here's the latest










I need to add more sand will do that tonight. 

Also the drift wood was to big so back in the 20g long It went. 

We will see how long this scape lasts. Good thing I can do this while cycling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Bunny

*Here's mine.*

Small but beautiful. lol :laugh2:


----------



## screamble

Ok I've done 3 scapes in 2 days I've reached the point where I'm now happy. Time for some other plants. We will see how this goes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bk.

7.5g bow front. Having some issues with staghorn algae at the moment. 

The white is from the superglue. Was kind of sloppy with it :/


----------



## ichy

first picture first setup, second picture today, about two months later. Diatoms have finally settled down and the java fern and tenullos is starting to take off. The pygmy cories spawned a week ago, but the betta picked off all the eggs!

4 gal Aquatop, modified filter low tech, stock light.


----------



## AquaAurora

bk. said:


> 7.5g bow front. Having some issues with staghorn algae at the moment.
> 
> The white is from the superglue. Was kind of sloppy with it :/


I love those stones but I've had no luck finding any that are 3"-5"
The bag I bought was all in the 2" range (maybe 2 of them were 3", none larger) I returned it and looked around more online, seems everyone who's bought those stones recently is getting [censor]ed on size.


----------



## bk.

AquaAurora said:


> I love those stones but I've had no luck finding any that are 3"-5"
> The bag I bought was all in the 2" range (maybe 2 of them were 3", none larger) I returned it and looked around more online, seems everyone who's bought those stones recently is getting [censor]ed on size.



Yeah unfortunately if you're looking for larger this won't be it for you . I needed them smaller for the nano but I wish they came in larger sizes too. 

By the way, I saw your comment on my journal, I will be getting to that someday


----------



## Karackle

My 2.6g office betta tank, just recently rescaped and upgraded from a 1g tank, so it's a little sparse right now. But here it is:


----------



## Aechele

Only been going about a week but I'm optimistic


----------



## duy

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic

I need a new camera... and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Bobioden

Finished the planting on my Spec 3. Just waiting for it all to grow out.










Home to my Thunder


----------



## Karackle

Bobioden said:


> Finished the planting on my Spec 3. Just waiting for it all to grow out.
> 
> View attachment 615241
> 
> 
> 
> Home to my Thunder
> 
> View attachment 615249


Love the tank! Isn't the SpecIII a great little tank? 

And that is one seriously gorgeous betta!


----------



## Karackle

Updated pictures of my 2.5g office betta tank and my 5g tank at home. Enjoy 

2.5g 
















5g


----------



## Ssid

New setups - spec 3 and 5. Stock lights, low tech- ferns, anubias, buces and mosses.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psalm18.2

Updated 5.2g planted


----------



## Econde

1.1 gallon vase. 










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Newtoplants

Here is my 10 gallon with shrimp and some month old bloodfin


----------



## hop3r

*first attempt*

here is my 5.5 gallon tank i started back in November. it's my first tank i've ever done so i'm still learning. and there is a close up of my new snail because i think he's fun. :wink2:


----------



## RWaters

Poor quality phone pictures of my 7 gallon and my Spec III, which is being rescaped.



















And here's the betta that occupies the Spec III:


----------



## SERRCH

It's my first and only 5.5 gall [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]
It's not like that anymore. I'm working on different things with it...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GroBro

~10 gal


----------



## tatersalad

Mr. Aqua 3 gallon bow front.


----------



## sloo50

My Spec V with stock lighting and a few endlers and an otto.


----------



## Redneck tenner

sloo50 said:


> My Spec V with stock lighting and a few endlers and an otto.


Very nice scape

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck tenner

My 10g jungle 
Endler hybrids
Sakura























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## cookiedoughcreations

*Walstad 2g jar*

Hi everyone! My Walstad dirted 2g, unheated, small hob for water movement, 10 watt cfl in a hardware store clip on fixture. No ferts or co2, just top offs and occasional water changes. A couple ghost shrimp which live inside the plants and are almost never seen, bunches of wonderful snails which I attribute to helping this jar remain completely balanced since about 4 weeks after I threw it together back in June of last year. It sits on my desk at work, the perfect little companion tank! :smile2:


----------



## Smalltanks

Here's one I've just setup, nearly time to add shrimp and fish


----------



## ApplestoApples

New 5.5 gallon with 2 ottos and a pair of dwarf puffers.
Will update once everything grows in a little bit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waterfaller1

Been away a Looong time. I currently don't have a tank, but seriously missing them. Hope all have been well here 

Bump: Wow..how odd is that. I looked back at when this thread was started...11 years ago and a few days!!


----------



## SERRCH

waterfaller1 said:


> Been away a Looong time. I currently don't have a tank, but seriously missing them. Hope all have been well here




Well, Don't wait no more!! 
[emoji263][emoji271][emoji225][emoji271][emoji263]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishhippie

My first attempt at a nano(3 gallon)
Anubias 
Crypts
Java fern
Java moss

3 CPD
3? Cherries
1 assassin snail
Random bladder snails


----------



## Fishhippie

Lol forgot to add pic


----------

